# Twilight Party- need ideas



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Hosting an outdoor movie the second week of April. We will be watching "Twilight". Thinking "girls night out...teenagers and up." I know this is not exactly Halloween stuff, but you guys have always been so great with themes that I thought I would ask for help here.

Hosted my first community wide movie as a fundraiser for the band boosters. We showed Happy Feet. Had about 300 show up! Made great money.

Want to show Twilight next, as it's the rage. I know we would have a packed house. Admission is free. We raise money with concessions and raffles.

So, I am wanting to convince the boosters that this is a great movie to show to raise money. At my own private outdoor movie, they are invited and will be coming. Give me some great ideas as far as themes, food, ideas for raffle prizes, etc...anything to entice them to the idea! I also need wording for an invitation. Plan to invited about 80 people. Thinking of requesting they wear black or red. Bring sodas to share or chocolates or something. 

Got any good poems, ideas, themes to share??

TIA
Kaye


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Only thing i can think of *ive seen the movie once, not read the books* but maybe get everyone to buy body-glitter so theyre sparkly llike Edward was in the movie? and apply it to their hands and faces/exposed body parts?


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

You need some apples, for eating and decoration =) There's one on the cover of the first book. You could do candied apples, caramel apples, etc. 

Maybe you can decorate with red streamers.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Im not a girl but you could raffle a dvd copy in the raffle because if you like
a movie you want to get it right when you see it.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Well the flyer/invite could say:
Twilight at twilight,
Please join us for a viewing of Twilight the movie....etc.

You could do vampire themed food/drink-red punch, red popcorn balls, etc.
right now at my Wal-Mart they have a whole wall of Twilight shirts, buttons, hats, etc. they are cheap and would be great raffle prizes, also you could raffle off a set of the books or just Twilight the book and a copy of the DVD.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I found these cool bottle labels from the Hostess With The Mostess website. She designed them especially for a Twilight themed party. You can download and print the labels for free. 

Hey Twilight Lovers… Drink Up! (Printable Vampire Bottle Labels) | Hostess with the Mostess®


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry I am a little late seeing this post. I am sure I could have come up with some goo ideas. I am addicted to the books right now. How did it go?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowSkeen, thank you for bringing Hostess with the Mostess to our attention. I absolutely love her labels and it was so nice she created them to share with people. Great design. I'm definitely going to use them for red or purple soda type drinks at my next Halloween party. Thanks again.

BTW the website also has a Halloween section. Halloween, Themes & Ideas - Hostess with the Mostess


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe it is because I am guy, but I don't get the whole Twilight thing. But, this does sound like a cool party. Hope it went well. Hopefully you can post pics of how it went.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> HallowSkeen, thank you for bringing Hostess with the Mostess to our attention. I absolutely love her labels and it was so nice she created them to share with people. Great design. I'm definitely going to use them for red or purple soda type drinks at my next Halloween party. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> BTW the website also has a Halloween section. Halloween, Themes & Ideas - Hostess with the Mostess


You are very welcome! Those will look great on red or purple drinks! I love the HWTM website! I have found several ideas that I have used not only for Halloween parties, but for parties in general.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am thinking that everyone comes with a hat, baseball, teeth, and bat. Anyone who has seen the movie will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Wedding Skulls (Mar 5, 2009)

Teehee, so true!

Unfortunately, I saw this thread too late too, but I'd love to hear how you did and how the evening went! I would have had a prize for the best dressed vampire


----------



## MyMysteryParty (Apr 25, 2009)

_My Mystery Party_ has a vampire themed murder mystery party - it's called Murder at Twilight at the Red Haven Cottage.


----------

